# What is your favorite Handgun......



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

That is a tuff one for me. I love the sig p226 9mm ver., black finish, night sights.  Fits great in my hand and fires fantastic. 

But, I also love Glocks too, whether its a 9, 40 or 45. Glock makes some beautiful and fantastic guns. The only bad thing is on Chicago (police) you can't carry a Glock as a duty weapon. 

What is your favorite handgun?


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 7, 2003)

Baretta 9mm


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2003)

My Ruger P95.  Oh wait... I cant hit jack with it.

Actaully... this is a great post, since I am in the market for a new handgun... 

My friend's Sigma 9, and my Nephews Colt 1911 both feel pretty good and tend to be more accurate than my Ruger... I considered both of those.

I'm interested in your comments here, it might help me make a decision.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 7, 2003)

Just going by what I've personally shot before, either a 9mm Browning Hi-Power, or my old Beretta 92FS.  I'm partial to SA or SA/DA handguns.  Not too crazy about DA-only.

Cthulhu


----------



## redfive (Apr 7, 2003)

Desert Eagle 44mag and the 50. Hard to carry and conceal, but they are fun.

                                                                         Redfive


----------



## 928Porsche (Apr 7, 2003)

Easy for me, gotta be my Browning Hi-Power in 9mm.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 7, 2003)

See 928Porsche post. 

Me too   



 

Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

right now, this very minute, Sig P229-.40


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 8, 2003)

A Glock.

Preferably in model 19 9mm or model 30 .45.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 19, 2003)

Les Baer 1911
Sig P226 in .357 SIG
S&W 625
Taurus 608
HK USP


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 4, 2003)

Whatever I have in my hand when I URGENTLY need it...............

or like that Seig character - SIG P-229 .40 caliber.



How about EDC folders to supplement a sidearm???

Me - Emerson mini-Commander would be #1 choice today.


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 4, 2003)

For a belly-gungotta be the .45 Colt Commander with an action job.
For regular funSig 9mm, H&K, 9mm or Glock.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 10, 2003)

I have these guns...













The pictures are not from me, but I have the very same model, a Colt Special Combat Government.  Only difference is I have Novak night sights.  If it aint a Colt, it's just an imitation.





P-35 aka Hi-Power





h&k p7





I have two of these babies


----------



## Cthulhu (May 10, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but I find a .45 ACP _revolver_ to be a bit humorous.  

Cthulhu


----------



## A.R.K. (May 10, 2003)

Oh come on...the little moon clips are cute :rofl: 

I'm not sure of why someone would want one though with a .45 Colt being available with pretty much the same ballistics..perhaps even a bit better.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 10, 2003)

I just find it funny...revolver for a .45 *A*utomatic *C*olt *P*istol round 

Cthulhu


----------



## MartialArtist (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I just find it funny...revolver for a .45 Automatic Colt Pistol round
> 
> Cthulhu *


Well, there are a couple of reasons...

My pistols, are not really for sport.  I had a sport pistol, a Les Baer, but I sold it in order to fund my Colt.

Reason for a .45 ACP revolver instead of say, a magnum caliber is first of all, muzzle flash.  In the dark, or even in the light, the muzzle flash is enough to cause temporary blindness.  Even loads that don't cause so much muzzle flash...

Overpenetration.  The biggest reason.  Magnums go through walls, and hits the granny next door.  Even with hollow points, it just goes through the man.  So a magnum caliber would be most effective...  If the guy has a vest on.  Otherwise, magnum calibers are still the ideal choice for hunting (I don't hunt).

Sound.  A .357 magnum is a loud snapping noise in a small room like your living room compared to the outdoors, or even a small indoor range.  A .44 magnum is something else also.  I just find it extremely disturbing.  The recoil on a .44 mag is controllable, but not a self-defense pistol.  Neither is the .357.

I stick with my .45.  My 9mm's when I go a bit lighter.  I keep the revolvers in my house as my self-defense pistols indoors, for reasons of reliability.  I would trust my life with any one of these pistols, but hell, I can drive a semi-truck over my revolvers and they will still work without a problem.


----------



## Wmarden (May 11, 2003)

I think he was more talking about the name issue,  45 *Automatic* colt pistol.


----------



## Doc (May 12, 2003)

Smith & Wesson Stainless mod 4006 with high capacity magazines.


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 13, 2003)

ever seen one of these?


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 14, 2003)

Just a thought.........


----------



## MartialArtist (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Just a thought......... *


I've seen that :rofl:


----------



## ibba (May 15, 2003)

Without a doubt the Glock model 27 (40 caliber) plenty of knock down power and with the extension on the clip it fits the hand very well and is one of the easiest firearms to conceal, especially while holstered with a fobus paddle holster.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibba _
> *Without a doubt the Glock model 27 (40 caliber) plenty of knock down power and with the extension on the clip it fits the hand very well and is one of the easiest firearms to conceal, especially while holstered with a fobus paddle holster. *


Glocks are either those guns that you either obsessively hate or love, or you just don't care, nothing in between.

I'm in the "don't care" group.  I've had a few glocks, sold them...  They were VERY reliable, barely short of the reliability of a revolver.  However, the gun doesn't fit a lot of people's hands (it's awkward, blocky, and ugly).

There are some instances on how the .40s explode due to certain problems in the frame, but those are extremely rare.

What I don't like most about Glock is their customer service...  They're like the Smith and Wesson, on how every problem consumers complained about was themselves, not the gun.  The typical response would be "shoot 500 more rounds and get better", even though there are some recorded problems with certain models (none that LEOs really use) and they say there are no problems with the gun, just that their form is off and so on.


----------



## gozanryu (Jun 3, 2003)

I have two faves. A Cylinder & Slide modified Tactical carry Hi-power. A Colt Jim Hoag Government model Tactical. Both are superb. However, goota go with the long rifle as favorite gun. M1A superior weapon.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gozanryu _
> *I have two faves. A Cylinder & Slide modified Tactical carry Hi-power. A Colt Jim Hoag Government model Tactical. Both are superb. However, goota go with the long rifle as favorite gun. M1A superior weapon. *


I do like M1's.  Personally prefer the old WWII M1 Garands and M1 Carbines.  However, I would prefer a M14 over the M1 Garand/Carbine


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

Gota love a good old fashioned Deagle!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2003)

My favorite has got to be the Ruger P-89 9mm
I've once fired (a friend's) Colt 1911 (.45) and liked that as well. 
Glocks are good...just not for me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2004)

1911 in .45, need I say more...in my opinion the best self-defense, duty, or combat handgun ever.  I've got a Colt gov. model and am planning to buy a Kimber Pro-carry (commander-length) within the next month or so.
  other than that, probably a Ruger Super-Blackhawk


----------



## ssr (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kenpotex _
> *1911 in .45, need I say more...*



Nope, totally agree.  I'm a 1911 junkie myself.


----------



## Akula (Feb 1, 2004)

General / Defense:  Glock 20

Backup / General: Smith & Wesson 38

Target: Feinwerkbau AW93

Target Practice: Steyr LP10


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 5, 2004)

Why a Kimber ACP and not a PARA-Ordnance?  Just asking


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2004)

Desert Eagle .45

-Rob


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *Why a Kimber ACP and not a PARA-Ordnance?  Just asking *



There are several reasons that I chose the Kimber over the Para-Ordnace; the main reason being that they have been selected (after extensive testing) for issue to L.A. SWAT as well as other police and military units.  also the fact that I'm really not interested in Para's hi-cap models (i.e. the P-14) and I don't like the LDA models.  I'd really like either an Ed Brown Kobra or a Wilson CQB but those are a little out of my price range...okay, WAY out of my price range...lol.


----------



## Skyline22 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ruger P91DC .40 cal... excellent handgun, reliable during firing, built like a tank, comfortable design.  If you don't mind the weight, I'd suggest it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 22, 2004)

Have three short guns that I chose and use for personal protection.
1.  Model 22 Glock .40 with an old laser sight (gift from wife)
2.  S&W .357 with 2.5 inch barrel
3.  AutoOrdinance .45 ACP.  built by contract to Colt during WWII.  

Love the Glock (Ugly but effective in a fight, much like me ...  :uhyeah:  ).  Love the .45 (great stopping power without getting hi-tech, silly, and expensive), and definitely love the wheel gun (.357 has more one shot kills recorded than any  other hand gun, or so I have been led to believe by an ER Doctor).


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 22, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I just find it funny...revolver for a .45 *A*utomatic *C*olt *P*istol round
> 
> Cthulhu



Actually, don't know if they still do or not, but Smith & Wesson used to make a really nice pistol that shot .45 acp... Had to use the moon clips to, so it wasn't really all that functional unless you carried a big bag of pre-clipped ammo.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 23, 2004)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Smith & Wesson used to make a really nice pistol that shot .45 acp...


I'm pretty sure they still do, I know Taurus makes a couple of models like this.


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 1, 2004)

M1911 A1 for primary and Ruger Security Six as backup.


----------



## rschoon (Apr 4, 2004)

I love my SIG P220 and S&W 4515.

but i also am more of a long gun sorta guy. %-}


----------



## WCBrown (Apr 6, 2004)

I  prefer the SIG 226 for primary and 232 for back-up. I really like the reliability and accuracy of SIG. Not to say that there arent many very well made firearms out there. ( H&K,Glock,S&W,etc...) It's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 11, 2004)

old Para for colt combat commander .45; backup = S&W J-frame 38 snubby.  Had a Desert Eagle (bout 20 years back); loved it, sold it to a buddy; wish I had it back.

Used to be able to get a .357 Desert Eagle, but at least in California, they aren't available anymore.  Does anybody know why? (I heard something about not passing the drop test, but that don't make sense). Anybody know where they may be found?


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 12, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Used to be able to get a .357 Desert Eagle, but at least in California, they aren't available anymore. Does anybody know why? (I heard something about not passing the drop test, but that don't make sense). Anybody know where they may be found?


 "That don't make sense" Exactly!  I think California has some idiotic law about requiring guns to pass a "drop-test" which is exactly what the name implies, they drop them (I think about 20 feet, maybe more) repeatedly and the check to see if they still fire.  Why? 'cause you know hundreds of people die when they drop their gun and it goes off (note the sarcasm ).  As far as finding one, you can probably get one anywhere except CA.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 14, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> "That don't make sense" Exactly! I think California has some idiotic law about requiring guns to pass a "drop-test" which is exactly what the name implies, they drop them (I think about 20 feet, maybe more) repeatedly and the check to see if they still fire. Why? 'cause you know hundreds of people die when they drop their gun and it goes off (note the sarcasm ). As far as finding one, you can probably get one anywhere except CA.


Thanks. I had started to wonder if Magnum Research made them anymore, or if I had just hallucinated the whole thing in the first place.  What a bunch of stoopid laws in Cali.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 14, 2004)

1911 colt 45 anyday!

I respect the 9mm round,but the "double tap" was created for that round,because you had to hit them twice to let them know they were shot. exellent penetration...but I don't wanna waste ammo....i'm kooky like that.
Might I make one honorable mention?
 God bless the good ol' fashioned side by side double barrel!
I have one thats  about 100yrs old has been in my family for generations and it still works!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 15, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> 1911 colt 45 anyday!
> 
> I respect the 9mm round,but the "double tap" was created for that round,because you had to hit them twice to let them know they were shot. exellent penetration...but I don't wanna waste ammo....i'm kooky like that.
> Might I make one honorable mention?
> ...


9mm = poodle popper?


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 15, 2004)

MY Favorite gun when cost to performance is weighed in was  an Astra A-70 in 45.  It is a Spanish knockoff of the Sig Sauer line of pistols.  Fires extremely wele and fit my hand perfectly.  The only real difference between the Astra and the Sig was the spring. (Single coiled vs Double Coiled) That would be my vote... :asian:


----------



## wisdomstrikes (Apr 15, 2004)

I enjoy shooting the smith 6906, only a 9mm but a great overall gun.
-wisdomstrikes


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 15, 2004)

wisdomstrikes said:
			
		

> I enjoy shooting the smith 6906, only a 9mm but a great overall gun.
> -wisdomstrikes


But what do you carry for a duty weapon? :asian:


----------



## wisdomstrikes (Apr 15, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> But what do you carry for a duty weapon? :asian:


My duty weapon is a glock 27 ( 40 cal).
-wisdom


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 15, 2004)

wisdomstrikes said:
			
		

> My duty weapon is a glock 27 ( 40 cal).
> -wisdom


I thought so, now what confuses me is why you would prefer a Smith 6906 to a glock 27.  The smiths are notorious for jams....They did much better with thier Sigma series ( A Glock Knockoff) but unless it's a wheel gun, smith is one I would stay away from.  Regardless of what many law enforcement agencies think. :asian: By the way I carried a Beretta as a duty weapon and hated it due to it's size (It just wasn't confortable in my hands).  I am no longer in Law Enforcement though so have no handguns at this time. :asian:


----------



## wisdomstrikes (Apr 15, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I thought so, now what confuses me is why you would prefer a Smith 6906 to a glock 27. The smiths are notorious for jams....They did much better with thier Sigma series ( A Glock Knockoff) but unless it's a wheel gun, smith is one I would stay away from. Regardless of what many law enforcement agencies think. :asian: By the way I carried a Beretta as a duty weapon and hated it due to it's size (It just wasn't confortable in my hands). I am no longer in Law Enforcement though so have no handguns at this time. :asian:


Your right, my smith does not always perform up to par. That's why I don't carry it while on duty. I still enjoy putting it through a good workout at the range though.
-wisdom


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (May 8, 2004)

Depends on the catagory or use.

Revolver:
Dan Wesson .357 magnum/.38 special (interchangable barrels - 8 inch is my favorite) for steel plates.

Semiautomatic:
Springfield Armory .45 ACP stainless 1911 Long Slide for target shooting.
Glock G36 .45 ACP for self defense/concealed carry (licensed of course).


----------



## rschoon (May 9, 2004)

SIG P220 is my fav.  Long gun is my AR 15 %-}


----------



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2004)

Daisy Red Ryder...damn  I loved that gun.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Daisy Red Ryder...damn  I loved that gun.



Oh Handgun, sorry. I have had a Glock 17 for a long time (before thet came out with all the size and caliber varients, but have only shot a Beretta 92. Browning HP, Colt 45, Ruger, SW wheel guns, and misc 22 cal target pistols.  Out of those, I chose the Glock.  Haven't had the opportunity to try some of the newer models.


----------



## marshallbd (May 13, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Oh Handgun, sorry. I have had a Glock 17 for a long time (before thet came out with all the size and caliber varients, but have only shot a Beretta 92. Browning HP, Colt 45, Ruger, SW wheel guns, and misc 22 cal target pistols.  Out of those, I chose the Glock.  Haven't had the opportunity to try some of the newer models.


In my opinion, the Glock was/is a good choice.... :asian:


----------



## muaythaifreak (May 31, 2004)

I have to say for just plain fun shooting and reliability it's hard to beat the Desert Eagle .44 Mag semi auto.  It's a real nail driver.  If you've never fired one, do yourself a favor and rent one at your local range.  You will find it to be very accurate, very fun to shoot and very forgiving for a .44 mag.


----------



## muaythaifreak (May 31, 2004)

I also have to mention the .454 casull.  Fun fun.  The bigger the better when it comes to handguns.


----------



## marshallbd (Jun 1, 2004)

muaythaifreak said:
			
		

> I also have to mention the .454 casull.  Fun fun.  The bigger the better when it comes to handguns.


Now that gun is a blast to shoot!  But let me tell you after 20 rounds your wrist is feeling it!!! :asian:


----------



## Baytor (Jun 1, 2004)

I am a big Glock fan.  I have a .45, but carry a .40 at work.  I would also like to pick up a .357 or 38 special revolver.


----------



## Trent (Jun 21, 2004)

My carry gun-- Colt Combat Commander Enhanced model.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 21, 2004)

My Ruger Blackhawk .45 Long Colt, it may be a slow single action but it is great to shoot.


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Jun 21, 2004)

The handguns I have shot includde:

9mm Glock
.40 Colt Semi Auto 
357 Magnum S/W 2 1/2 inch barrel
357 Magnum S/W 6 inch Barrel
.44 Magnum Colt 6 inch Barrel
.45 calibure powder gun (Lots of fun BTW)
9mm Ruger semi auto 
.45 Kimber Eclipse
.45 Kimber Ultra Ten
.45 SIG Arms P220
.45 Heckler and Kock USP Expert

There are a few other small calibure hand guns that I have fired as well. Of the guns that I have fired I would have to say that it is a toss up between the P220 and the kimber Eclipse. I still want to shoot the Kimber TLE .45 and the new 1911 GSR tacticle hand gun that SIG is coming out with. Us californians have to wait a while still for further testing. Any way i hope to be purchasing one soon.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## Uechi Rooster (Jun 23, 2004)

1911s.


No other handgun has the variety of aftermarket accessories available that a good old 1911 has. It's a customizers dream gun.

The single action trigger pull is the sweetest trigger pull of any handgun. No pivoting trigger. 

Get a GI armorers manual and teach yourself how to field strip the gun down to the smallest part. Now if anything happens to your gun short of a cracked frame you'll be able to fix it yourself. Try that with a Beretta, Sig, etc.

More spare parts available than any other handgun.


----------



## Trent (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd have to agree with your thoughts on the 1911a1 model Uechi Rooster for the reasons you brought up and many more.

I've been shooting for approximately 30 years; had quite a bit of training by Uncle Sam, state agencies and private experts. I've shot many different models and makes of handguns, some that were prototypes or "experiments."  I never find anything that tops the 1911 platform in overall performance.  But I still like to look.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

My fav. Hand Gun wwould have to be the Glock. 45 you could poor sand in those things and theyed still fire hec you could even shoot em' underwater.:ak47: :mp5:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 16, 2004)

I have totally changed my mind about the Mini Firestorm 40 S/W~!!
The grip fit my hand.. it was a great weight.. but mannnn... went to the firing range a couple weeks ago and that mini kicked harder than the 45~!!!
Even Seig and another friend of ours Randy were flabbergasted by it's recoil~!
sooo I'm gonna retire that and get something else.. My shoulder *bad rotater cuff and bad elbow* are still aching~!

~Tess


----------



## Denton Hines (Aug 15, 2004)

The good ole smith and wesson model 66 combat revolver .357 mag all stainless with hogue grips.


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 5, 2004)

H&K USP Compact .45 ACP


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 7, 2004)

This is my favorite hunting handgun.  Freedom Arms .454 Casull, 2X Leupold scope.


----------



## Doc (Sep 8, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> That is a tuff one for me. I love the sig p226 9mm ver., black finish, night sights.  Fits great in my hand and fires fantastic.
> 
> But, I also love Glocks too, whether its a 9, 40 or 45. Glock makes some beautiful and fantastic guns. The only bad thing is on Chicago (police) you can't carry a Glock as a duty weapon.
> 
> ...



With good reason. They simply shoot to easily. Every department that has switched to them has had their AD's go through the roof. When New York originally switched to them, there were so many they sent them back to increase the trigger spring. Thus the "New York Trigger."

The weapon has an internal hammer/striker that is carried essentially "cocked" but not locked. Depression of the trigger deactivates the "safe action" and the weapon fires with the minimum effort of a cocked weapon.

Great gun, super reliable, fun to shoot on the range, but under high stress conditions of law enforcement many departments have opted out. Most that do allow them are cold/damp weather places where the reliability outweighs the negatives. I have friends and students in DEA, FBI, and local agencies that won't touch them. I know of three veterans that shot themselves with AD's from Glocks. Great gun but requires extradordinary training to carry everyday.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 8, 2004)

One of the few subjects we agree on Doc. There is some film footage of a government operator, I'm not sure which agency problably ATF shooting himself in the foot while going up a ladder then stopping to adjust his sidearm and his gun went off. The gun in the holster looked like a glock but I can't be sure. I believe it happened at the Waco Texas incident.

kell


----------

